

Ask HN: How many links to Chrome OS comments are enough? - bhseo

One? Two? Three? Four? Five? Six? Seven? Nine? Ten? A hundred?<p>Seriously, I now want to make something that filters my feeds by negative keywords.
======
michael_dorfman
What's most sad is how general the problem is-- the ChromeOS clusterfuck being
only the most recent (and obvious) example. It seems that the majority of
blogs are written by self-appointed pundits feeling they have to comment on
every minor bump in the news cycle, instead of actually finding something
interesting to say, sometimes even about subjects that others are not writing
about.

(I apologize if that came across a little too _"You kids, get off of my
lawn!"_ , and it goes without saying that the collective filter at HN is a lot
better than other places...)

~~~
wmf
This is nothing; I have a screenshot where _every_ link on the front page was
about Steve Jobs.

A bigger problem IMO is that, in the current Web, "commenting on every minor
bump in the news cycle" _works_. It generates money and reputation. Can this
be fixed? Can sites like HN be part of that solution?

------
paulgb
I agree, but a more proactive solution is to find and submit some good non-
Chrome content. ;)

~~~
bhseo
Agreed, however I was expecting someone to point me to a feed reader that
supports negative keyword filters.

------
kqr2
Usually best to proceed such questions in the title with _Ask HN:_

Edit: The OP changed the title after I submitted this comment

~~~
bhseo
I thought it would be added by the system.

------
rewind
You forgot Eight. That would have been my choice.

